# Dog sit/ hip question.



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

I was thinking..When my lab sits, she will sit straight down, and then if we are not looking at a mark or she is focused on something, she will fall to one side like she is leaning on a hip. I didn't think about it but I was wondering if this is maybe extremely bad for my dogs hip how would I go about fixing this??


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

all dogs slouch just like we do I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Bobm said:


> all dogs slouch just like we do I wouldn't worry about it


Ok thanks. Both of my other chocolates always sit straight so I was just a little concerned.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

I hate it when the do that and I don't allow it. They call it "sitting side saddle" and it looks slovenly. To stop it, step on the inside toes of the hip the dog is slouched on, and say "NO, SIT UP!!" stepping on the toe and pulling the dog forward at the same time. It just takes a few times and the dog will stop and sit with it's hind feet spread out nicely.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you very much! I tried it. She is stopping! Thanks..


----------

